# flying Thursday



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I remember it used to be so easy to fly. Now it's a list of remembering things. I have 3 oz liquid or sprays that go in a 1 quart bag. I had a 2 quart baggy one time and the bag checker gave me a 1 quart bag. I will also put my vaping liquid in the baggy. Now they say you have to carry the vaper products on your body, meaning I have to keep the batteries in my pocket. Meanwhile the person sitting next to me has a Samsung cell phone. 

In Tampa they make you do the whole 9 yards except shoes. In San Antonio they just wave me thru because I check in the night before. Ya think Tampa would think that way? 

So vaping liquid in my liquid bag. Vaping batteries in my pockets. My atomizer (wick and coil) in my hand bag. It's benign without a battery. 
I have books. Check
I have quip to quotes. Check
Crossword puzzles. Check
One quart baggy that will be in my handbag. Check
Laptop. Check Camera. Check.
Hiking shoes check
Prescription meds. ?
And I get one carry one and one personal item. Well my hand bag went to 6-10 inches to 16 x 16 inches so I can stuff all my personal items into one bag.

Oh yea, last but not least- all the chargers for all the personal crap.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm glad I dont have to fly, not worth the headache. Besides, they dont issue parachutes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lots of fun, isn't it? I'm like dawg, I don't fly. It's a lack of control issue and a lack of trust thing with me.

Too bad you can't fly out of an airport like the one we have here. It's tiny but a small commuter jet flies in several times a day. They're careful but not over the top power hungry careful.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I keep my feet on the earth,too.If I have to fly to go somewhere,I don't go.Like Robin,I don't trust them.It's all about the almighty dollar,not safety or comfort.Plus,it's legal search and seizure.The less government contact,the better.I carry 3 knives at all times,I don't leave home w/o them,and I would be at the mercy of evil doers.Nope,my feet stay on the ground.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I keep my feet on the earth,too.If I have to fly to go somewhere,I don't go.Like Robin,I don't trust them.It's all about the almighty dollar,not safety or comfort.Plus,it's legal search and seizure.The less government contact,the better.I carry 3 knives at all times,I don't leave home w/o them,and I would be at the mercy of evil doers.Nope,my feet stay on the ground.


CQ. I couldnt agree with you more, especially about search and seizure. We are slowly but surely losing our freedoms under the Constitution. I could go on and on, but wont because folks here arnt blind nor stupid and know what's happening.
They get around search and seizure laws by calling it "inspections."


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Last time I flied they searched and seized my hair spray and mousse. About $30 worth. My alternative was to leave the line of at least 100 people, take the tram back to the main building, check in my bag, take the tram back and wait in line all over again. Or throw the items away. Afterwards, I sat down and cried. It just was sad that a 56 year old woman with hairspray and mousse who checked in 24 hours before the flight was treated like a criminal.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That is a sad story,Sem.What was TSA afraid of?That you were going to do peoples' hair during the flight?


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I remember it used to be so easy to fly. Now it's a list of remembering things. I have 3 oz liquid or sprays that go in a 1 quart bag. I had a 2 quart baggy one time and the bag checker gave me a 1 quart bag. I will also put my vaping liquid in the baggy. Now they say you have to carry the vaper products on your body, meaning I have to keep the batteries in my pocket. Meanwhile the person sitting next to me has a Samsung cell phone.
> 
> In Tampa they make you do the whole 9 yards except shoes. In San Antonio they just wave me thru because I check in the night before. Ya think Tampa would think that way?
> 
> ...


I'm usually able to get everything into a backpack and cpu bag. I depend on the hotel and where ever I'm going to provide amenities.

The only airport I've been able to vape in is Detroit. All the other ones won't let you so you have to sneak off to the bathroom to do it. It sucks, makes you feel like a criminal. It doesn't hurt anyone and it keeps me from hurting people. lol.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well well well. I got lucky and Tampa sw airlines has caught up with the other airports and have a quick line for people who checked in the day before. I put my bag on the belt and walk thru. No taking anything off or opening anything. I was on a half empty plane. He flew fast. I actually fell asleep. I had my phone in a pouch around my neck, and in the see thru pocket in front of the phone I proudly carried my personal vaping device. (I love to advertise). Had some starbucks and a scone.

Worst thing: I get up to go to the bathroom in the plane and someone else gets up and walks up the aisle. No standing waiting for the bathroom is the rule. So she comes out and I get up and someone else gets up and goes. So I wait a few minutes and get up and walk up there and the flight attendant starts bitching at me to go back to my seat. Do they not understand that it could take me a whole flight of waiting in my seat while others jump up before me? There's got to be some better system. This is BS.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well well well. I got lucky and Tampa sw airlines has caught up with the other airports and have a quick line for people who checked in the day before. I put my bag on the belt and walk thru. No taking anything off or opening anything. I was on a half empty plane. He flew fast. I actually fell asleep. I had my phone in a pouch around my neck, and in the see thru pocket in front of the phone I proudly carried my personal vaping device. (I love to advertise). Had some starbucks and a scone.

Worst thing: I get up to go to the bathroom in the plane and someone else gets up and walks up the aisle. No standing waiting for the bathroom is the rule. So she comes out and I get up and someone else gets up and goes. So I wait a few minutes and get up and walk up there and the flight attendant starts bitching at me to go back to my seat. Do they not understand that it could take me a whole flight of waiting in my seat while others jump up before me? There's got to be some better system. This is BS.


----------

